# bully sticks : made me LOL ...



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

We order from BestBullySticks.com and generally get the smaller ones for Geno (oversized toy/mini) but they have a huge selection of bully sticks and tons of other natural chews so I'm sure you'll find something! They even have 'odor free' bully sticks but I can still smell them lol....I think I have a sensitive nose!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't have advice for which ones/or where to buy, but I do have a little warning about bully sticks.

My old mix-breed, Hannah, doesn't immediately chew her bully sticks. She likes to carry them around until she finds a place where she thinks she can "hide" them from Juliet (geriatric mini-dachshie and bully-stick-thief)

A few years ago, Hannah must've sneaked a bully stick outside into the back yard. I'm assuming she buried the bully stick into a snow drift and forgot about it. One spring day, I see Juliet, joyously running toward the house on her little stubby wiener legs, ears flying, with something in her mouth... As she got closer, I saw the item in her mouth was bouncing with every bound she took! I wondered if she found a dead bunny or bird or something...

As she approached the door, I held out my hand to take her bounty... she dropped it into my palm and I realized it was Hannah's bully stick, REHYDRATED!!!!!! YUCK!!!!!!! :lol: ound: If you think those things are gross when they're safely dehydrated and don't look a lot like their original state - don't ever pick up one that's been restored to full... uhh... ...elasticity!! UGH!!!

The dogs all love 'em, though!!! :doh: :lol:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Talking about LOL, Plumcrazy's story takes the cake! Very funny!

I also get my bully sticks from bestbullysticks.com. They are from grass-fed cattle which I like and they are also cheaper than what you get in a pet store. I always get 12 inches or longer. My boy Bob likes the small/medium thickness. He can polish off a bully stick in about 15 min. The standard ones (or thicker) are more substantial and last longer. Cammie likes standard thickness, so I get both.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, yuck, Plumcrazy! I've always tried to "erase" the reality of the bully stick origin from my consciousness...this does NOT help!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Very funny, tho.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> ... I say I'm pragmatic and our dogs would be happy eating out of the litterbox if we would let them.QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, Yes they sure would be....that made me laugh. It would be a very inexpensive way to "treat" your poodle....plus no more arguments about who should clean out the litter box. LOL


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Bestbullysticks.com is a great outfit. I only order the odor-free bullies for Beau -- they do still have a bit of smell to them, but nothing compared to stench of the regular ones! I also order "Windies," which are dried cow trachea. Beau _loves_ these gross tubes, and yes, they do stink, but that pretty much describes everything our dogs like, now doesn't it?!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well I've heard of bully sticks . . . but never bought them for the dogs. Never even knew what they were . . . 'til this thread! :afraid: lol

The favourite treats for Tonka and Spud tho, were Bullwrinkles. Basically the same thing only chopped up into smaller pieces. These snacks never lived long enuf to get 'rehydrated'. 

Thank Dawg!


----------

